# When will GPU-Z support the 7950GT?



## feanor1024 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a Geforce 7950GT 512MB and I'm running Vista x64 with Forceware 169.28.

GPU-Z 0.1.7 doesn't detect the Pixel Fillrate, Texel Fillrate, Bandwidth, GPU Clock, Memory Clock, or Shaders for my card.


----------

